# catfish id



## TheBanker (Jun 14, 2008)

i know this isn't planetcatfish.com , but i still haven't receieved my confirmation email, so if any of you catfish experts could chime in that would be nice.

sorry for pic quality


















a description...jet black, with a tan/orange color on the tip of the fins. aprox. 2.5 inches


----------



## toddnbecka (Oct 23, 2004)

Yep, it's a catfish :drooling: A Synodontis of some sort, color and markings may change as it grows.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Looks like S. bastiani to me.


----------



## TheBanker (Jun 14, 2008)

thanks for the replies, second forum to say its a Synodontis. The S. bastiani has one photo that kind of looks like it. But mines has no markings, its just all black. Maybe that'll change when it bigger. thanks for helping,

Anyone else know anything?


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

I'd ask this on Planetcatfish.com. They will be able to give you a 100% accurate identification...


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

I used planet catfish for my opinion. They show several pics of each species and there were 2 dark versions on there that look like your cat.


----------



## TheBanker (Jun 14, 2008)

Marduk said:


> I'd ask this on Planetcatfish.com. They will be able to give you a 100% accurate identification...


there taking forever to confirm my account or whateva it is they do so you could start posting.


----------



## jordanroda (May 4, 2006)

never seen that syno!
looks nice... :thumb:


----------

